# Hotel near Kamol Hospital



## EdwardHayward (Sep 24, 2012)

My daughter is going to have surgery at the Kamol hospital in Bangkok. My wife and I are going with her and then we plan to stay for 6 months or so. We need to find a hotel to stay at long term while we look for someplace permanent. We'd like to be as close as possible to the hospital. Does anyone have any advice for us? Thanks in advance.


----------

